# Temperature of the laptop?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
I have HP DV'6 laptop, the configuration of the laptop is core i5 450M, 6GB ram, 500 gb hdd(7200 rpm), 1 gb 5650 graphics card and all the other essential features.Actually, I am facing a very strange problem, although my laptop runs very cool, its normal temp is around 45-65C for cpu and 45-65C for motherboard and 40-50C for graphics card, but whenever I run NFS hot pursuit, its cpu temp goes up to 103C and its motherboard temp goes up to 102C, I replaced the heatsink with new one as well as I have also applied the new thermal paste from the service station, but still the temp goes at the same level, when I quit from the game suddenly the temp drop 20-30C in less than 30 seconds, I dont know what to do in this situation, My laptop is one year old, and I am facing this weird problem.Please give some solution of this problem and also let me know, Is there any software malfunctioning can also increase the laptop temp like this? Thank You.
Regards.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

what software are you using to monitor these temperatures? try with multiple softwares. also does the laptop shutdown? it can be false reading.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> what software are you using to monitor these temperatures? try with multiple softwares. also does the laptop shutdown? it can be false reading.



quite true. try using real temp or something.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 14, 2012)

I use CPUID HARDWARE MONITOR AND SPECCY, while gaming I never got the problem of system shutdown.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

well if different software report same temperature, try gaming at a stretch. if laptop shuts down or there is any flickering then its genuine heating problem. does the exhaust feel warm or hot air blowing out. i have seen a lot of false readings lately where multiple softwares report correct temperature but the sensor was sending false value.


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Try RealTemp and SpeedFan together. See if they report the same temperature.
Get into the BIOS after some gaming. See if temp reported there is as high as the ones you got previously.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,
@Sam
@kbar1
I want to tell you that my laptop never shuts down while play games and also doesn't flicker at all, but yes the exhaust air is hot and warm,and also the four softwares report the same temps, the names of the softwares are: CPUID HARDWARE MONITOR, SPECCY, CORETEMP, REALTEMP, and by the way, some days ago I dont know what happened but I just cleaned the internal vents of the laptop and temps drop 20C while palying NFS HOT PURSUIT, actually, mostly I play only this game and while playing NFS UNLEASHED the temps are normal, but today I changed the whole heating sink with the new one from the company(the service guy said this is normal means "100+" temps are normal), but the temps remain the same means lot high.I don't understand all this.Anyways, Can you please list some solutions for this weird problem?
Thank you.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2012)

The service guy is giving you a lot of bull if he says that a 100 degrees is normal. but i guess your just getting wrong info from the software you are using since most pc's shut down before they reach 100 degrees,to save the hardware from damage.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

laptops can handle lot higher temperature than regular PC. most laptops work fine even at 100degree C. if the exhaust is warm, means heat is expelled out properly. so no need to worry about it.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
@Sam
I want to know, Is there any way by which I can down the temp of laptop and cpu? and playing games on the 103+ temp when you know the max temp of the cpu is 105C is very strange and Is it "OK?". I dont understand why this is happening, I even use cooler master cooling pad.Please share more info with me on this matter GUYS!
Thank you.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK said:


> @Sam
> I want to know, Is there any way by which I can down the temp of laptop and cpu? and playing games on the 103+ temp when you know the max temp of the cpu is 105C is very strange and Is it "OK?". I dont understand why this is happening, I even use cooler master cooling pad.Please share more info with me on this matter GUYS!
> Thank you.
> Regards,
> GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK



well then i would say its false reading. nothing else.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> well then i would say its false reading. nothing else.



Hello,
But "Same FALSE READING" with the four softwares namely CPUID HARDWARE MONITOR, SPECCY, REALTEMP, CORETEMP? Very much strange.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ i mean sensors are sending wrong values.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ i mean sensors are sending wrong values.



Same feeling here, get your mobo checked.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
I want to know Is the low disk space also cause the temp rise in the laptop? I have almost 55 GB FREE in the 442(500) GB Hard Disk.One thing, more today I contacted the service station about the checking of the motherboard and faulty sensors, they told me that if mine Laptop has this kind of problem then definitely BIOS reported before starting the Laptop.Now, I dont know what to do?Please reply.Thank you.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

Free HDD space has not got to do with temps at all. I am left with mere 40GB in my laptop but it stays cool.

Take the laptop to service centre and show them problem.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

NO. low space on the HDD doesnt cause heating. Not more than half a degree centigade perhaps 

I didnt get what you were trying to say about the BIOS. could you put it differently?


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello,
@pranav0091
Actually, service station engineer told me that If there is any hardware related problem in motherboard or sensor in the laptop,then the BIOS must show the warning or some type of error message before starting the booting process.Anyways, the thing is that today I noted that after exiting from the NFS HOT PURSUIT, the motherboard temp drops from 103C to 65C in just 3 seconds, its strange.Thank You.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

What the service guy told you is correct, but then again if the sensor is sending faulty values, then it isnt exactly broken. Its working, but maybe some dust or something else has caused the calibration to be offset. 

See if the intake vent cover, that piece of cloth, if present, is clogged with dust...
I suppose the laptop's internals were dusted properly when the heatsink was changed...

BTW what is the CPU temperature?


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 17, 2012)

@pranav0091
The cpu temperature remains also very high while gaming it crosses the 103+ for core0 and 95C+ core2 and it decreases 30+ in just 10 seconds, after quiting gaming. BTW, the cloth of the intake cover is very much cleaned, today I checked it and there was no dust in it.Hope to see some solution.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 17, 2012)

that i5, make sure its not running at 100%, especially not in turbo. set it to 75% or at least use throttlestop to set a low multiplier that sets a balance b/w performance and thermals. i say this 'cause i've seen my friends probook with arrandale i5 at 65ish temps while browsing in mozilla. so the temps may be right and also use a laptop cooler as even if it doesnt shut down it is damaging.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 17, 2012)

As high the temperatures are, and despite it being consistent, you cannot rule out a malfunctioning sensor.

Does the exhaust fell really hot. Not warm, HOT, as in not bearable at the mouth of the exhaust for more than say a few seconds?


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,
The service center engineer told me that I should restore my windows and other softwares to original factory settings by the recovery manager.So, that if any software put some type of burden on the laptop can easily be figured out.I want to know, Should I do this? because, I have lot of data on the laptop's hdd and also I need much time for backup.Please reply.
Thank You.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2012)

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK said:


> Hello,
> The service center engineer told me that I should restore my windows and other softwares to original factory settings by the recovery manager.So, that if any software put some type of burden on the laptop can easily be figured out.I want to know, Should I do this? because, I have lot of data on the laptop's hdd and also I need much time for backup.Please reply.
> Thank You.
> GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK



Take back up and then do factory reset. Nothing harm in trying.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

Also before that go to task manager and see the CPU utilisation. See if its constantly high.


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 19, 2012)

you know why dont you post a screenshot of real temp and also of msi afterburner so that we can see the temps for real. and i mean the temps right after you have switched on your laptop and one after gaming for some time.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
Actually, I want to upload some screenshots of the temperature of the laptop, whenever I try to upload the file, I got the message that uploading of file is failed, I am uploading JPG file under the size and dimension limits.Please solve this problem, BTW please some one tell me that what should be temperature of the laptop while playing games with mine laptop's configuration?Thank You.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 21, 2012)

Try some imagehosting site like this.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 7, 2012)

Hello,
to all of you.
Actually, I was busy in some work that's why I could not post the snapshots of the laptop temps.Anyways, just some moments, ago, I was working on the laptop and shocked to see that even when I am not playing games, and just doing normal browsing and normal work with the cpu load near about 31-40% and physical memory is nearly 58% used, then also the temps of the laptop has increased very much.I am posting the snapshot of the temps of the laptop as an attachment, and tommorrow I'll post the snapshots of the the different temps reading of the different softwares while playing games.Please check it and give suggestions.Thank You.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## Prongs298 (May 8, 2012)

the temps are all right and it is expected, an arrandale i5 at above 2 ghz is bound to have temps above 55.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

No the temps are not at all ok. Min should be around 50° and 102° max is ridiculous. Just reTIM (reapply thermal paste) and it will be good for sure. And do note that since it first gen CPU so it will be around 5° hotter than SB counterparts.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 8, 2012)

@dashing.sujay
Hello,
Actually I wrote that some days ago the company replaced the whole heat sink and reapplied the thermal paste also, but its also useless, now, its going out of thinking that what should I do to reduce the temps of this laptop.Hope to see some positive reply soon.
Thank You.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

Changing the thermal paste alone wouldn't help. Your vents are most probably blocked with dust. Open the back panel and clean them.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 8, 2012)

@dashing.sujay
Hello,
I have already cleaned the vents of the laptop, but still, the temps are in front of you.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

Take it to service centre.


----------



## samudragupta (May 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Take it to service centre.


yes i think sujay is right. The temps you are getting are outrageous!!! visit the service centre and speak to the manager directly. trust me this will help...


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (May 8, 2012)

@samudragupta
I have already discussed this matter with them, they told me that firstly, they will restore windows to the company settings, if still the temperature rises, then they will see what they can do to solve this problem? Even they themselved dont have any idea why the temps are rising.Anyways, I want to ask Can it be some software or some virus that are increasing the temps of the laptop? 
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

^ it can be some freaking virus using your memory and processing speed, do a boot time scan with a nice antivirus, AVAST! Namely and if the temps are still up,

Get ready for some screw driver action as we are going to clen if from the inside, there might be something blocking 'PROPER' airflow, well tell this to the company guys too..

Hope I can be of help..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

Virus pushing temps to 100°+ is absolute impossible. They can hog the memory, hang the system, but not push to 100°. This can only be possible in rarest of the rare case.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 9, 2012)

are you guys delusional or what?? cant you see that our op is running that i5 at 2ghz and that is why the temps are high. it is not a problem but that is how they are. go to power options and set the min processor state to a not-so-badass value.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> are you guys delusional or what?? cant you see that our op is running that i5 at 2ghz and that is why the temps are high. it is not a problem but that is how they are. go to power options and set the min processor state to a not-so-badass value.



I think your mind is suffering from delusion. Why the hell would an i5 running at 2GHz shoot to 100°+ ? I run my i5 at full blaze and never cross 50-65°.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK said:


> Hello,
> to all of you.
> Actually, I was busy in some work that's why I could not post the snapshots of the laptop temps.Anyways, just some moments, ago, I was working on the laptop and shocked to see that even when I am not playing games, and just doing normal browsing and normal work with the cpu load near about 31-40% and physical memory is nearly 58% used, then also the temps of the laptop has increased very much.I am posting the snapshot of the temps of the laptop as an attachment, and tommorrow I'll post the snapshots of the the different temps reading of the different softwares while playing games.Please check it and give suggestions.Thank You.
> GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK



Check using Coretemp. *Core Temp*

85 degrees on load is expected in a laptop. But yours are on a much higher side.


----------

